# mens Spaceliner ebay (overpriced) $650



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2012)

If only I could sell my Astroflites for this asking price. I keep showing the wife the values of these hoping see'd understand the investment value....if she only knew

Sure it's a Spaceliner but, really $650? Then they offer local pick up but don't list the area....why?
A Caber wouldn't ask that much would they? I guess we would if we thought someone would bite. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SEA...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6349c524


----------



## BrentP (Apr 25, 2012)

Haaa... you call that overpriced?  Somebody local to me had the same model year Spaceliner for sale, and they wanted over $2,000.  I couldn't believe it.  I emailed them and told them that if it was pristine it might be worth $700, and I never heard back.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like it sold for 500$. Geez, still seems very pricey.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 25, 2012)

Something's not right here...he said it didn't originally come with a springer but he had added it. I thought all chrome framed Spaceliners had the rat trap springer. 

Other things that make my "Frankenstein Detector" register are the rear and front racks. The springer Spaceliners didn't come with a front rack, and the rear rack on this bike lacks either reflectors or a light. Also the rear fender reflector looks incorrect as well.

None of this really is much of an issue except when we start getting into these high prices. Nice bike overall but the correctness is suspect.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have seen the front rack with the springer ratrap before. Not sure if that is correct as there are so many variations. 
The red painted rack just looks tacking....just saying. Chrome chrome chrome....is what it deserves and is correct. 
My new (only) true Spaceliner (ladies 65') has that same rear fender with the cheezy reflector. Classicfan1 said it was the last year before the the 7bar was offered. But, the tear drop reflector looks better.
There some true spaceliners that come with the rear tailight and some lower class optioned ones dont.

$650 is over the top. $2000 is nuts. 
I had a guy come by to look at my columbia I was selling off CL and I showed him my Astro and he went nuts. I Dont want sell it but said there is always a price that would be considered. I told him $500 but its not for sale. That price is an amount that is set when you know a seller won't bite and you can feel that there would no reception to.
He said if the lights were working he'd go to the bank right then. And all I need to do to the lights is hook them up. 
Tempting for sure. Nahhhhh that is my pride and joy at the moment.....but, then there is my fire arrow that will be here soon. My Astro may be ridden less. Maybe it will get sold.

But the chrome is what its all about...and the tanklight of course!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Apr 30, 2012)

Uniblab said:


> Something's not right here...he said it didn't originally come with a springer but he had added it. I thought all chrome framed Spaceliners had the rat trap springer.
> 
> Other things that make my "Frankenstein Detector" register are the rear and front racks. The springer Spaceliners didn't come with a front rack, and the rear rack on this bike lacks either reflectors or a light. Also the rear fender reflector looks incorrect as well.
> 
> None of this really is much of an issue except when we start getting into these high prices. Nice bike overall but the correctness is suspect.




The eBay bike is just one of the many variations that were available for the Spaceliner (one of the lower cost configurations).  It WAS actually possible to buy a chrome Spaceliner without the springer fork, and one of the two non-springer options offered it with a front rack (but not the style shown in the eBay auction), while the other option was simply a plain fork (no rack, no springer).  It was also available without a rear light.

The following is a Spaceliner ad in the 1964 Sears Christmas catalog that shows what the eBay bike probably was originally (no springer, no rear light).  My other comment is that I believe the eBay bike has lost it's original reflector and is now sporting a less-than-worthy replacement.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, a day gone by without learning something new is a day wasted....and anyone who knows me knows I like to be wasted all day *hic*


----------



## kngtmat (May 1, 2012)

Dang that is some money for one, I know mine could never be sold for that much ot not even half of that especially snce it's chrome is too scratchy.


Mine is chrome that came with a regular fork but it's one of the ones with the 7 looking tank, I found that patent on google patents for the springer fork which I believe has those bars and I saw the 7 tank patent but not the original style.


----------



## BrentP (May 8, 2012)

Haaa haaa.... what a coincidence, since my earlier posting about the local person who wanted over $2,000 for their Spaceliner.  A couple of days ago I spotted an online ad for somebody local that was advertising a 'lot' of vintage bike parts they want to sell, so I sent them an email asking if they had any original Spaceliner pedals or handlebar grips.  This is what she emailed back.
_*
"I have a full spacliner, all original, but i want $3500.00 for it."*_

What a joke.  I'm pretty sure it must be the same person I posted about earlier.  I emailed her back and tried to set her straight about pricing, but of course never heard back.


----------



## kngtmat (May 8, 2012)

Ha


Wow


----------



## BrentP (May 9, 2012)

OMG... look at the reply I got back from the person asking $3,500 for their Spaceliner.
_*
"i sold one last week for 4000 so it depends on who your customers are and what they want, thanks thought"*_


----------



## Uniblab (May 9, 2012)

Sure he did....and that same customer also bought several Brooklyn bridges from him too no doubt. It wouldn't surprise me if the seller gets a lot of people telling him his prices are crazy so he's come up with this snappy reply. I mean seriously, he's had two Spaceliners and sold one for more money than the one he still has?


----------

